
Mobile CTF – Earn Up to $175K and Trip to Vegas for DEFCON 25 from Hackerone - luketucker
https://h1702ctf.com/
======
luketucker
Reverse iOS and Android apps to find flags

Finalists will be invited to Las Vegas

To pwn a popular mobile app

And earn up to 175,000$ in bounties at DEFCON 25

